# Pine log's to the bon fire pile



## Matildasmate (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi all this is what happen's if you take to long to mill your log's up without protecting them . Cheer's MM


----------



## user 19670 (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Woodsurfer (Feb 11, 2008)

Rotten luck. 

That will be a hack of a bonfire, visible from the space station!


----------



## zopi (Feb 11, 2008)

Woodsurfer said:


> Rotten luck.



so to speak....


----------



## Backwood (Feb 11, 2008)

How long were they on the ground ??


----------



## redprospector (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey, I've got some just like that.
Let me know when you light em up, and we'll try to send smoke signals to each other.  

Andy


----------



## Matildasmate (Feb 12, 2008)

Backwood said:


> How long were they on the ground ??



Hi Backwood ...... They were actually on bearer's for about a couple of year's , more or less , out in the weather , I also have a stack of Blackwood log's in my shed to cut up and some Redgum log's , which I am still at present cutting up . Cheer's MM


----------



## Matildasmate (Feb 12, 2008)

redprospector said:


> Hey, I've got some just like that.
> Let me know when you light em up, and we'll try to send smoke signals to each other.
> 
> Andy



Exelent I like it . Cheer's MM


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Feb 12, 2008)

Are they punky all the way to the heart? I like to cut timbers out of old stuff like that for skids, stacking bunks and such. Just a few minutes ago I cut a year and a half old 20" sweet gum into 10 4x6s. The outside was rotten but the heart was good enough for stacking my other lumber on. I don't like cutting utility grade lumber out of new logs and this keeps me from wasting the old ones.

That said... a bonfire sounds fun too....


----------



## The WoodButcher (Feb 12, 2008)

*Great Dunnage wood*

*Yeah man, I saw all that kind of stuff into dunnage, 4xs' and bigger. Works good (the hardwoods) for crane matts, they expect them to get torn up. *


----------



## big daddio (Feb 12, 2008)

i probably should have done that at times...................were they white pines? they're the ones that usually get me.


----------



## Matildasmate (Feb 13, 2008)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Are they punky all the way to the heart? I like to cut timbers out of old stuff like that for skids, stacking bunks and such. Just a few minutes ago I cut a year and a half old 20" sweet gum into 10 4x6s. The outside was rotten but the heart was good enough for stacking my other lumber on. I don't like cutting utility grade lumber out of new logs and this keeps me from wasting the old ones.
> 
> That said... a bonfire sounds fun too....



I give up trying to get any more out of this lot Aggie , I seem to be good at collecting log's , but like a lot of us , seem to struggle to get enough time to mill everything I collect , I had a count yesterday and I still got 8 Redgum log's to rip , nothing over a couple of feet wide , I also have a stack of Blackwood log's in my big shed , but at least they wont rot there , pine log's around here are real easy to come by . I have some fencing to do and a pig to move before I can do anymore milling . Cheer's MM ps that's a good idea if I had the time to cut the 6x4s though .


----------



## Matildasmate (Feb 13, 2008)

big daddio said:


> i probably should have done that at times...................were they white pines? they're the ones that usually get me.



Mainly Radiata pine (moterey) and some other who know's what pine . Cheer's MM


----------



## Matildasmate (Feb 13, 2008)

The WoodButcher said:


> *Yeah man, I saw all that kind of stuff into dunnage, 4xs' and bigger. Works good (the hardwoods) for crane matts, they expect them to get torn up. *



Yeah that's a good plan , just not enough time , a bloke need's to do something about better and faster sawmilling option's eh . Cheer's MM


----------



## Matildasmate (Apr 8, 2008)

*Dunage*



aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Are they punky all the way to the heart? I like to cut timbers out of old stuff like that for skids, stacking bunks and such. Just a few minutes ago I cut a year and a half old 20" sweet gum into 10 4x6s. The outside was rotten but the heart was good enough for stacking my other lumber on. I don't like cutting utility grade lumber out of new logs and this keeps me from wasting the old ones.
> 
> That said... a bonfire sounds fun too....



Hi Aggie , yeah I took your advice and others and went through my bonfire logs , I made some time and have been milling what I can a couple of hours or so at a time , bugs and rot have done a good job of most of the logs , I managed to salvage about a dozen logs , I still have about half of them to go . I am not willing to use the others because of the bug problem , just in case I stack any good timber or logs on them and end up losing more timber to these things , I will be doing a search on these bugs shortly , the Caterpillar in the logs is large and white , just like a witchity grub . Cheers MM


----------



## Matildasmate (Apr 8, 2008)

*Sirex wasp*

Gee that didn't take long , the bug is the slimy Sirex wasp , This lot will be burning shortly , gee these scumbags make a mess of pine logs in a hurry . Cheers MM


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 8, 2008)

Glad to hear you are making progress.


----------



## Matildasmate (May 4, 2008)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Glad to hear you are making progress.



Managed to recover a few sticks of wood , I had to sort through it later though , to see if there were any buggy bits , sure enough I found some sirex larvae or caterpillars , more for the bommie pile . Looks like I am gunna recover quite a lot more timber than I thought , I still have about 9 logs to go , but I cant make the time at the moment . Cheers MM


----------



## MJR (May 4, 2008)

Nice fire. Your just missing the pig and beer.


----------



## Matildasmate (May 5, 2008)

MJR said:


> Nice fire. Your just missing the pig and beer.



Heres the pig and the beer , only the pigs name is Henry and he was warming his arse rather than getting it cooked . Cheers MM


----------



## Zodiac45 (May 5, 2008)

Matildasmate said:


> Heres the pig and the beer , only the pigs name is Henry and he was warming his arse rather than getting it cooked . Cheers MM


----------



## big daddio (May 6, 2008)

glad to see you roastin' some of those grubs. looks like you recovered some good material from the rest. the wife and i send henry our regards, tell him he's lookin' good.


----------

